# Easton ec90x fork chatter



## Hand/of/Midas

ive got a Eston ec90x fork on my commuting bike(raleigh rx1.0) and the fork chatters under braking, what can i do to lessen this? is this common with this fork?


----------



## Guest

New pads or rims could just need some use to break in, putting some toe in on the brake pads can also help. Its not uncommon to experience some fork chatter with canti brakes.


----------



## Cyclo-phile

Fork chatter is also very common with the Easton because it's so lightweight. I'll second the idea of toeing your brake pads to help reduce the chatter.


----------



## Mike T.

If toe-in doesn't cure it, the builder of my custom frame (that uses a carbon fork) said that a mini-v brake would cure it.


----------



## gk_bo_co

All the advice above is spot on and as said, the Easton is particularly prone to chatter. TRP now have a really sweet upgrade kit that includes pads and their cartridge system which allows for toe-in. Cyclocross World carries them as does QBP....which means your bike shop can get them and any applicable bro deal you may have with them will be in affect. 

Greg
Mud and Cowbells.com


----------



## PeanutButterBreath

Of course, it is not necessary to spend $80 (or even the "bro deal" percentage thereof) to toe pads. Nice idea, but laughably priced. :nonod:

Edit: Heck for just $10 more you could replace the front brake with a Paul Neo Retro.


----------



## Hand/of/Midas

ill try the brake pad toe in. i Figured the fork being one of the more lightweight ones was a factor. Im not replacing my brakes till these are available.


----------



## FTM

PeanutButterBreath said:


> Of course, it is not necessary to spend $80 (or even the "bro deal" percentage thereof) to toe pads. Nice idea, but laughably priced. :nonod:
> 
> Edit: Heck for just $10 more you could replace the front brake with a Paul Neo Retro.


nice idea and reasonably priced.


----------



## Dan Cas

Fork chatter is not caused by the fork.


----------



## Cyclo-phile

Dan Cas said:


> Fork chatter is not caused by the fork.


Of course it's not caused by the fork. A fork doesn't just start chattering on its own while riding down the road. A more proper term would be front brake chatter, but we all understand what is meant by fork chatter. It's caused by too much friction between the rim and the brake pads and flexible brake arms and fork legs. The pads grab at the rim, the brake arms and fork legs flex until the spring force overcomes the pad friction, the pads slip, and it starts all over again. Rigid brake arms and fork legs or less pad friction through toeing are the solutions.


----------



## tonzie

This rider claims it fixed the fork chatter problem:

http://re-turn.blogspot.com/2009/08/cure-for-cantilever-cross-fork-chatter.html


----------

